# Holsters for Glock 34



## eurocopter (Nov 4, 2007)

Can any of you guys/girls tell me which are the best holsters for a Glock 34. I want one holster for IPSC and one holster for normal carry.
I would prefer a plastic/man made type as apposed to leather but it does not have to be. Any tips or types would be much appreciated.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a Blade-Tech made of Kydex for each use, and they have given me good service over the years. Check out Galco's various offerings too; quality stuff that many of my friends use and love.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I would try the Galco Quick Slide. It is an open muzle design. It works great for concealment and you can use it with any other Glock in 9,40,35 you happen to own.
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG3.asp?ProductID=867&GunID=225


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I have a cheap Uncle Mikes for my G35, drawing is easy compared to my Fobus. Go for the Uncle Mike, it's hard plastic Kydex material.


----------

